# Best Place to Study PHD in Canada



## prince85 (Feb 3, 2013)

hei Folks
I will finish my MBA from Lulea University in Sweden within the next year,I am planning to study phd in Canada.I wonder where is the best place for me to do so.I want to continue my education in Human Resource Management and prefer to use funds if possible.what university give the best fund?what city is good to live in?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Most university cities are good to live in.
Do your research, and find out what university has a good reputation in your field. Maybe your professors can direct you to one of their Canadian colleagues. 
Have you ever visited international conferences? That's a good place to network and get in touch with professors too.

Why do you choose Canada?


----------



## prince85 (Feb 3, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Most university cities are good to live in.
> Do your research, and find out what university has a good reputation in your field. Maybe your professors can direct you to one of their Canadian colleagues.
> Have you ever visited international conferences? That's a good place to network and get in touch with professors too.
> 
> Why do you choose Canada?


I have done some research.Based on what I have found,university of Calgary,UBC,and university of victoria are the best.I have never visited any international conferences but will try to do so.
Honestly,I am looking for a good place to stay after my graduation.Canada is better than other alternatives I have got like New Zealand and Australia.I would be more than happy to hear your suggestions.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Try to find out if those universities accept you. That will be the most important thing.


----------



## prince85 (Feb 3, 2013)

thanks a lot.since you have lived in Canada for some time,can you tell me if my judgment to choose this country is right or not?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

In my opinion there are plenty of nice places to live, it all depends on what you want from live.
Our background is not in Business, so I have no idea how the labour market is for people like you. Furthermore, you never know how immigration will be in 5 years (or how long does it take to get your phd? It’s very easy to change immigration law, they do it every year)
I am sure some people from your country of origin are happy and successful here, while others might warn you not to come to Canada because they were never able to find a job at their level and are just surviving instead of living. Everybody’s experience is different. Try to get in contact with people with a similar background (educational + country of origin + place where you would like to go, and listen to what they say, and think about it. It’s always good to be aware of those things, good and bad.)


----------



## prince85 (Feb 3, 2013)

EVHB said:


> In my opinion there are plenty of nice places to live, it all depends on what you want from live.
> Our background is not in Business, so I have no idea how the labour market is for people like you. Furthermore, you never know how immigration will be in 5 years (or how long does it take to get your phd? It’s very easy to change immigration law, they do it every year)
> I am sure some people from your country of origin are happy and successful here, while others might warn you not to come to Canada because they were never able to find a job at their level and are just surviving instead of living. Everybody’s experience is different. Try to get in contact with people with a similar background (educational + country of origin + place where you would like to go, and listen to what they say, and think about it. It’s always good to be aware of those things, good and bad.)


you are completely right.thank you very much for the advice.


----------



## Robbert (Feb 11, 2013)

In my opinion, take it how you like, Canada's universities do not differ like they do in the US or other countries. We don't have a Harvard or Yale, and the school you went to means of little prestige here. There are about 10 major universities across Canada and they are overall very equal, but will sometimes specialize on certain programs. UWO offers many medial programs, UoG has great agriculture programs for example. I would suggest looking at the specific HR programs at each, and start talking to the heads of those departments to help make your decision. 

And a lot will come down to where you want to live. Vancouver is very different from Montreal or Halifax. Climate, cost, language, they are practically different countries! But I wouldn't hesitate in living in any of them. 

As for funds, I really don't know what costs are like to out of country students. My girlfriend recently went through her PhD and made very little after tuition was paid.


----------

